

Classic startup cartoons made using Xtranormal - a collection - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/national/2011/02/11/cartoon-buffoons-lampoon-startup-life/

======
rmah
The best one is about "lean startups"...
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3J9KhpgYVB0>

